
'Super battery' approved for UK's largest onshore wind farm - ljf
https://www.businessgreen.com/bg/news/3077120/50mw-super-battery-approved-for-uks-biggest-windfarm
======
ljf
Note that this is 50MW - the UK dispatched down nearly 300000MW last year - so
this is a great start and a brilliant proof of concept, there is a long way to
go. I hope this can prove profitable.

Though in an 'idealistic model' this would provide 18000MW back to the grid if
it were fully charged/discharged each day, so if (in this average thought
experiment) that were possible we only need 17 of these plants to 'recover'
all that lost power, which if sold at 'peaker' rates could net a huge sum.
while the standard wholesale MWh rate in the Eire is about €67, the instant
dispatch rate in Ireland can reach €4000 - so if all that energy could be made
available for instant dispatch it could be worth €800000000 - if my sums are
correct. Obviously this is ignoring losses. But even with 50% loss this is a
significant opportunity. Who is in?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19938086](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19938086)

